# Training Articles



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

When you post a training article on the board please also post the link in this thread. Then people will have one article resource to access every article on the board.

Cheers YG :wink:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Dr. Squat - I may know Diddly but I know Squat*

http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4676


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Ron Harris - 10 Commandments to Big Muscle*

http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4467

Cheers Andy :wink:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

*The Safest Rep *

*By David Studenick *

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/about4223.html


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

A guide To Joint Support

Jim Wright PHD

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4700&highlight=

Cheers Andy


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

when i click these links it takes me to the forum index?


----------

